# Washington Post photo essay on Brazilian Squat



## Deleted member 21429 (Mar 27, 2019)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/phot...populous-cities-world/?utm_term=.9bfd07d2ba41

~ peace


----------



## roughdraft (Mar 27, 2019)

well I'll be god diddly damned....


----------

